# Too Many Right-Click Shortcuts When You Click New on Desktop?



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

One of all versions of Window's biggest headaches is every time you install new software the program wants to put shortcuts in your system tray and on your desktop like it's the greatest most wonderful software in the world and everything else is a pile of crap. Your alternatives are:

1.) Go into the program and find something under options so that the shortcuts you don't want can be unchecked.

2.) Running MS Config. Newbies should consult experts on forums like these on how to use it.

3.) Editing the Registry: (ONLY recommended for advanced computer users with great Windows experience or under the guidance of advanced users, such as tech support or MS professionals.) Newbies should NEVER attempt this alone! A wrong move could force you to have to reinstall Windows!

There is a utility that has less risk and it is called "Windows Power Toys" It is still an advanced series of software applications. There's about 15-20 in the URL that I am going to talk about below:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx

I had about 15 items in my Desktop's New sub folde,r of which 12 or so I have never used. Sometimes that menu would fade-in, slowing down my system and I searched and searched on how to get that New Desktop Menu to show ONLY the items that I use.

What you can do is on the page above, download the Teak UI utility (scroll down and look in the right-hand column) After you have installed it and than after you click Finish, go to the Start Menu. When the program runs, you will see a tier on the left side of the screen and something that says Templates. If you click on Templates, it will give you a list of all those unwanted annoying New, right-click on Desktop items that you never use!

All you have to do is UNCHECK any of the desktop items that you don't want to appear in your new right-click menu. Click apply, click OK, and you are DONE!

A couple of other things:

1.) Unless you are an experienced Windows User and know the consequences of the other things that you can Tweak, DON'T CHANGE ANYTHING ELSE! I did and had to do a System Restore to be able to log into Windows again! Just do that change to the Desk Top Right-Click sub Menu IF you are finding out you can't get the unwanted items out through the software. It is advised to look at the options within your software first.

2.) This is a Power User Application and MS claims that they do not officially support it so proceed at your own level of experience and understanding. However, my research on the Net has shown that people have been successful with the Template, Desktop, Right-Click New Sub-menu tweak since about 2005. So if you are just doing that UI tweak it should hurt anything.

It sure helped me! It says that the Tweak UI works with XP SP-1 and I have XP SP-3. MS says it will not work with Vista, (and presumably not Windows 7 either.) I would still create a System Restore point and do a data backup before you Tweak that Template Menu, just to be safe.

Jack


----------

